# How did you start Speedcubing?



## Me (Aug 8, 2006)

I think i've put down the most possible answers, but if i missed something that where the 'other' choice comes in


----------



## MasterofRubix (Aug 8, 2006)

My uncle showed me how to do the F2L, but its only half a year later when i stumbled on my rubik's cube that i decided to try to finish it so i checked jasmine's site. but i wanted to impress people (or more specifically someone) so i moved on to speedcubing.


----------



## deKeijzer (Aug 8, 2006)

I saw tyson on beauty & the geek solve one. And thats when it all started


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 9, 2006)

I was really in to the cube (and magic/pyraminx, etc) when I was a child (9-13) and was able to solve in just over a minute with a completely beginners method. Then I just lost interest because of sports, girls, studies and computers.

Then, 1.5 years ago (I was 28 then), my girlfriend came back from a small vacation and said she saw 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 cubes and asked me if she SHOULD HAD bought them for me.

0.5 years ago we bought them at that same place (They were Eastsheens and only 10 Euro/13 Dollar). I spent two months figuring them out by myself and succeeded, except for the parities on the 4x4x4 (5x5x5 was no problem, just slow).

Then i got online to search for the parity fix and found out about speedcubing and knew that I was going to waste a lot of them on this. I checked a lot of sites and finally learned the beginners method from deepcube (http://www.deepcube.net/beginner.html?) which got me a 55 second average at the Belgian Open this year. Since then I learned the intermediate method (http://www.deepcube.net/intermediate.html?) which got me a 35 second average.

I am currently starting to learn a partial Fridrich, but mostly I focus on 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 which I am starting to get quit good at.

Also meeting Jo?l van Noort, Ron van Bruchem, Lars vandenbergh, Matt Walters and many other world-class speedcubers was very inspirational and really makes me want to break 20 seconds average one day.

On a final note, I have plans to get more girls into cubing. Starting with my girlfriend and niece who can both do 85 seconds now with a very basic method, but are improving by seconds/week.


----------



## Joël (Aug 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AvGalen_@Aug 9 2006, 07:36 AM
> * On a final note, I have plans to get more girls into cubing. Starting with my girlfriend and niece who can both do 85 seconds now with a very basic method, but are improving by seconds/week. *


 Hey Arnoud,

That's great.. I also might know a girl that wants to learn it.. ..


----------



## Joël (Aug 11, 2006)

I started cubing when my GF's (ex GF by now) little sister got one for 'Sinterklaas' (long story, kinda like Santa Clause). I was facinated by it, and decided to buy one myself. Then, I thought.. there must be some information on the internet about this..  And that's when I found all these websites about cubing. I started off at Jessica's site and DanK's site. They inspired me a lot, and I learned a lot from them. However, the algs on other sites were a lot better, so I learned algs from all different sites.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 11, 2006)

Is that a new potential girlfriend you are talking about  ?

It would be great to have more girls/women actively involve in speedcubing. At the Belgian Open we only had Maureen and Grada.

I think that if I teach Sandra (my girlfriend) or Marianne (my "niece") to solve a 4x4x4 or 5x5x5 they could possible be the only females in that competition.

To go a little off-topic on the algs. I have noticed a few on your algs-Excel-file that even I know shorter AND faster algs for. Like the first F2L-alg (R U R' U2 R U' R' U R U R') I perform it like R U2 R U R' U R U2 R2 and its inverse (R U R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R') I perform like y L' U2 L' U' L U' L' U2 L2 or like y' R' U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R2


----------



## MasterofRubix (Aug 11, 2006)

I know one girl who's interested in cubing. She can actually finish one if she has a sheet in front of her with all the algs I gave ger so at least she understands the basics. If I can get her to start actively speedcubing like me, all of my hard work would have paid off. I'd have a girlfriend!!! The same girl I've been crushing on for 3 years!!!


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 11, 2006)

Maybe we should start a seperate topic "Why do only/mostly men speedcube?" or something like that.

I think it is extra ironic that allmost all (male) speedcubers use the "Jessica Fridrich" method.


----------



## raoul st. texas (Aug 11, 2006)

my girlfriend finally got into it. she learned how to do an intuitive f2l and has been doing it for several months. she loves to problem solve and is really drawn to the centers and edges of the 4x4 and 5x5. she refused to learn any of the last layer algs (or any algs at all). i reduced the LL to 4-look LL and showed her the 7 algs so now she's able to completely solve. 

now, she's starting to realize that she IS using her own algs for f2l and she's asking me for shorter ones. however, she still stands her ground and states that she absolutely does not want to become a speedcuber. so, i'd doubt that i'll ever get her to learn even the PLL algs. she hovers around 2.5-3.5 min solves.

we'll be sitting there "watching tv" and both realize that we have no idea of what is happening on tv as we've both been solving over and over again.


----------



## Me (Aug 11, 2006)

i think somone should move the last 3 or 4 posts to a new topic
all kinda funny how it changed topic though


----------



## tj9991 (Aug 12, 2006)

Second day of science class, the teacher began fiddling with a cube at his desk while we were reading. He seems really, really slow now (~2-3 minutes), but back then, boy was he fast. Everyone would stare in awe when he finished the cube, and I thought it was amazing. I then found out another teacher also cubes, and races with my teacher, so I'm guessing they're in the same timeframe.

I think I bought my second cube (First one I got when I was like ten, lost it not too long afterward) a few days after witnessing this amazing act. As soon as I got home I began to research beginner methods, and I was able to solve it without help from a piece of paper or webpage for reminding me within a week and a half.

Pretty soon I started to feel that natural crave to be faster, and now I average under 40 seconds. Took me five months from the checkout line at target to become a "official" speedcuber. Every single day of school I would have my cube with me, and if we didn't have anything to do, I'd practice.

I ordered my first 4x4x4 the other day, can't wait to try out the new challenge


----------



## Harris Chan (Aug 12, 2006)

It all went back to that one faithful day, around October 15-20, 2005. I was sitting on my comfortable dinner-room-chair...I turned on the TV, hoping to watch a newer episode of...well some cartoon show back in those days alright...then...during the break (between the cartoons)...I saw the guest of the day in The Zone (two people doing somethings on TV between the cartoon shows)...with a Rubik's Cube in his hands (I didn't know what it was called back then...but i know about it). Then, the moment of truth came. Sugar and Carlos asked him to solve it. In around 30 seconds, even with my thoughts of that it was a impossibility...I saw it. Solid colour on each 6 sides of the cube. I was amazed. As usual, I felt confident, and set a goal to be able to solve the cube as well. That's just the start. Because of Dave Campbell.


----------



## KoenHeltzel (Aug 16, 2006)

I saw Guus Razoux-Schultz on Dutch television talking about the World Championchips of 1982. Then I found Chris Hardwick's solving video on the internet, and I was hooked (love that vid).


----------



## LeftoverLinguine (Aug 18, 2006)

I first decided to try and solve the cube when I saw a thing about it on "I Love the '80s" on VH1. So I went and dug up my Mom's old cube from like 1979 and started playing with it. In a few hours I finally solved it on my own. I played with it for a couple weeks and eventually could solve it in about 7-10 minutes using my own method. By this time I had got into it a lot and wanted to solve it faster. So after doing some research and learning a beginners method, I was able to solve the cube in under a minute on average. I'm now in the process of learning the Fridrich method and can average around 30 seconds.


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Jan 25, 2011)

parents show me, friend told me about speedcubing, google told me about Fridrich, Wiki told me about everything else


----------



## Someone755 (Jan 25, 2011)

MasterofRubix said:


> My uncle showed me how to do the F2L, but its only half a year later when i stumbled on my rubik's cube that i decided to try to finish it so i checked jasmine's site. but i wanted to impress people (or more specifically someone) so i moved on to speedcubing.




One day, in my bedroom, I saw an interesting shape! A Cube, filled with colors! And then...

I just asked my dad to print me some instructions from the net... I wanted to be faster, so I moved onto F2L and 2lokk PLL and 2look OLL!


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Jan 25, 2011)

One day I had bought a cube from Walmart so I would have something to do on my lunch break at work. I figured out how to solve the first 2 layers but was stuck on the last. I decided to look up some tutorials on youtube and came across Yu Nakajima's 6.57 3x3 solve. At the time is took me around 10 minutes to solve a cube, but once I got the hang of it, my times went down. Even though I average around 19.50 sec....I still wanna get faster.


----------



## LouisCormier (Jan 25, 2011)

My sister showed me how to solve it with begginner method, then I showed it to my friends and they got into it. After about five months one of my friend told me about Fridrich, I was instantly amazed, found LanceTheBlueKnight's tutorial on youtube and then got faster since then.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 25, 2011)

My brother taugh me. He, along with Louis ( ^ )gave me some competition and encouraged me get faster. I am now faster than my brother!


----------



## NeedReality (Jan 25, 2011)

A new math teacher came to my school during my sophomore year in high school and he solved the cube for the class. There was a bit of a buzz about it and some people (including me) set about learning how to solve it. I'm the only one from the original group that still solves, but my teacher and I have inspired quite a few others to pick it up since then (even if they don't do it quickly).


----------



## Magix (Jan 25, 2011)

For me it wasn't like "oh I have this cube and I wanna solve it", it was more like "I wanna have this cube so I can solve it". I don't remember how but I stumbled onto some big cube videos on youtube (like 11x11 etc), and I liked the sound of them turning, it was sort of relaxing. So from that I started to look at some 3x3 videos and thought that I wanna try learning to solve this. So I went through 3 malls until I found some crappy cube, no name to it, sort of like a Rubiks but worse. Learned the beginners method with that, then got a better cube and now I'm learning friedrichs : )


----------



## crystallee (Jan 29, 2011)

my friend showed me and I got interested!


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 29, 2011)

' <----- What is that? I keep seeing that in peoples posts from old threads.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Jan 29, 2011)

Ordos_Koala said:


> parents show me, friend told me about speedcubing, google told me about Fridrich, Wiki told me about everything else


 
:fp This was four years ago. And with bad grammar. Good job.

edit: i'm not sure what ' is.. I think it has something to do with an apostrophe.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 29, 2011)

Using Dan Brown's method, around 4 months in, I noticed a corner and and edge go in at once and wondered if it was possible to make it happen every time.
The next day I had the basis of intuitive F2L down and the current just carried me downstream.


----------



## Dane man (Jan 29, 2011)

I recieved the cube for my 5th birthday. I messed with it and could solve one side. Came back when I was 10 and decided to learn to solve it. I eventually figured it out, then i became obsessed and looked up algs on the internet to be faster, but i didn't want to memorize more, so I stopped. Almost a year ago I was trying to solve it again, and wanted to create for myself a faster technique, and i wanted something more like a real cube timer to time myself, so I made one. I simultaniously made a timer app and a new technique and saw my average go from 1:30 to 37 and my record from 51 to 27.5. I'm satisfied with my two sub-30 times and will continue to develop my technique. I might even post it here one day.


----------



## cuberr (Jan 29, 2011)

My best friend and I made a summer list this past summer. One of the items on the list was learn how to solve the rubik's cube. Out of nowhere one day we decided to achieve that goal and went to Toys R' Us and bought a rubik's cube along with the "You know how to solve it Rubik's" DVD. We went straight back home after and watched the video for a few hours again and again and finally learned how to solve it. Since then we've basically become obsessed, my friend a lot more than me. Haha


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 29, 2011)

I equate your definition of "obsession" to my definition of "dedicated" but it's good to get a shout out. Now, go learn a PLL lol I'll wait for your text about this.


----------



## Dylan (Jan 31, 2011)

18th December 2010 it was a cold winters day one day before my french GCSE And i was so stressed i picked up my dads old one and learned how to solve it for about 2 days straight with no algs, i did it in an amazing time of about 2 1/2 days, i practiced and learnt an inter method and became quite good then i learnt fridrich and 2 look OLL and 1 Look PLL, i practiced some more and now my average is 44.46 seconds!


----------



## xAdamster (Feb 3, 2011)

I broke the tie between "A friend or someone of relation showed you" and "Saw the cube and felt a sudden urge to solve it". xD Anyway, I was taking the PSAT, and when I was done, the guy next to me was also done, and he started cubing. I asked him to teach me, and so he did. I learned the F2L right from the beginning (along with 2LOLL AND 2LPLL), and well... I was not satisfied. So... that is how my speedcubing (at sub-60) began. xD


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 3, 2011)

I could simply answer 'Yu Nakajima' and offer several reasons to 'prove' this, and it would be the truth.


----------



## Nestor (Feb 3, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> ' <----- What is that? I keep seeing that in peoples posts from old threads.


 
I think thats the html code for an apostrophe ( ' ). Sometimes it shows instead of the character: My cube's stickers suck ----> My cube&#39s stickers suck.


----------



## FoxWolf (Feb 3, 2011)

My friend showed me in highschool he could solve it, I was amazed. I had decided to learn it after he showed me the sune and anti sune method for the last layer, plus U perms. The next week when I came in he wanted to race me and I was already faster than him  (still took me 3 minutes or something hehe) so I guess that kind of got me going into it. I spent quite some time working on it that year, maybe I got to around 1m20s by grade 12, (I don't even think I knew much about the whole speedcubing thing at that time. I mean I knew it existed, but I really didn't look to much into it.) After grade 12 ended and I went to university, I bought 4x4 and 5x5. I didn't lose interest in cubing, but I just ran out of time to do it. December (of 2009) I picked it up again, I did cube very rarely on and off throughout the prior time; maybe 30 solves a month or something. 

In 2010 I learnt full PLL since a friend I told about speedcubing was getting better than me (and I certainly can't have that) I also started doing intuitive F2L at the same time. I was still averaging about 1m30s But I just cubed basically non stop through December of 09 and January of '10 and got down to about a 37s average by feb. 

So it was probably around that time that I actually became "hooked" into speedcubing. Hitting the walls to breaking PBs is a little annoying, to bad it isn't linear time in getting better! (off-topic)


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 3, 2011)

just did. pointless almost 4 year bump :fp


----------



## Nos7portuga (Feb 3, 2011)

Saw the cube and felt a sudden urge to solve it ... but i wouldn't be able to solve 3rd layer. I sarted searching the web .... and now, here i am


----------



## FoxWolf (Feb 3, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> just did. pointless almost 4 year bump :fp


 
Not pointless, some people are interested by this. And if said bumper were to post a new thread he would have been flamed for not searching.


----------



## Dylan (Feb 4, 2011)

For cubing since 18th of december i ao100 is 40.28, am i on track or am i falling behind or am i just really slow and i felt the urge to solve it and i did it on my own with the mehod but not the algs.


----------



## vcuber (Feb 5, 2011)

when i was in third grade i asked my dad to buy me a rubiks cube. i just messed with it and stuff. then, for my 11th birthday, one of the things i wanted was a new cube (my brother accidentally destroyed the old one. the core got ded.) and i decided i wanted to solve it. thus, cubing began. i would bring it to school to show off to my friends and could solve it about one minute and thirty seconds. when we went to the shore that year, i saw a 4x4, and bought it. but then, just this summer, when i was searching for a 5x5, the same store didn't have it. so i bought a new 3x3 (my old one SUCKED.) i really got into it, learned f2l, (just f2l, not oll and stuffs) and i got hooked.


----------



## Jostle (Feb 5, 2011)

It was always in the back of my head even though I hadn't really heard of the cube that much, it was always one of those things that were impossible.

So finally I wanted one, close to Christmas which was convenient.


----------



## rubikmaster (Feb 13, 2012)

Just wanted to revive this thread to hear stories from some newer members,so I will tell my story now.So sit back,because this is gonna be a long one.
My name is Oskar Janeš.I am from Croatia,I am 14 years old and can solve the Rubik's cube in about 18-19 seconds on average and this is my story on how I got into cubing.It all started back in 2004 when I first touched the Rubik's cube.My dad won a trip to Gardaland(something like an Italian Disneyland) and we bought a Rubik's cube there.But it wasn't a normal one with standard colors.For each color there was a different character from Gardaland.My dad messed it up for me with a few turns and I solved it.He did the same thing again and I solved it.But the second time he messed it up a little harder and I couldn't solve it and I just completely messed up the cube.I remember we gave it to a few people on the bus when we were coming back and nobody could even solve one side.At that time my dad's brother,his wife and his kids were coming over pretty often,every month or two.And my dad's brother would always pick up my cube and try to solve it and in about a few minutes he could solve one side and at that time I was just so amazed by that and a few months ago(from now,not from that time) he told me that he actually knew a method and could solve it back in the 80's but he forgot it.anyway,back to the story.But he could solve only one side and then every time I was so afraid to touch but I started to solve the second side anyway but in the end I would just mess the cube up.At that time I was thinking that the cube should be solved side by side(and most non-cubers still think that).And a little later on when I was I think 9 or 10 I got back from school and my dad said to me that cube fell of the top of the closet and broke and that he threw it in the garbage.I never saw the cube but I think the core probably didn't break and maybe I could've assembled the cube so that it's solved but,oh well.I was a little sad for a few minutes after that happened.But after that I pretty much forgot about the cube.Then in 2010 my friend found some cheap Chinese Rubik's cube at his house that he bought for 10 kunas(approx. 2 dollars) a few years ago.Then,the next few weeks he was trying and trying to solve it all the time.He brought it to school once and during those few weeks I was at his house 1 or 2 times but I never actually played around with his cube.Then in June of 2010 he said his cheap Rubik's cube didn't work anymore and he couldn't turn it at all so he threw it out.And a few weeks later,when school already ended,he texted me on Facebook and he said he is getting a new cube on Saturday and he asked me if I can solve it and I said something like "Well,I don't know,I think I can..." but I think I probably just said that because I wanted him to come over.So on Saturday he bought the cube(he got the original Rubik's brand cube) and he came over the next day and both of us had now idea how to solve it,so we were looking through a lot of tutorials and just couldn't figure it out and a few days later I also got one and we were so obsessed with the cube.Later on,he actually managed to solve the first layer and didn't want to touch his cube after that.Then he went to the seaside on a vacation and a few days later he called me and screamed "I solved it,I solved it!" and I was happy for him and it was all great.But I was still worried what am I doing wrong but then a few days later I finally figured it out.It was already July by that time.I was having problems with solving the cross and the first layer corners because I was using Dan Brown's method and he didn't really explain the cross that well and how to align it with the centers on the side.But I still got it.The first few times I solved it in about a half an hour and soon I got it down to two and a half minutes.I lubed my cube with Nivea creme because I didn't have anything else(I know,I know:fp) but it actually worked pretty well.When my friend got back he was saying "OMG,OMG,I know how to solve it,dude.I will teach you!".But then I said to him that I already figured it out myself.I asked him what are his times and he said he is at around five minutes and then I gave him the advice of lubing it with Nivea creme and the first time I decided to lube it for him and soon after that he could also solve it in two and a half minutes,also.And soon after that I started wondering how to get faster,so I learned the method from Chris Dzoan's tutorial "How to solve a Rubik's cube in under a minute" and in a month I got my times down to one and a half minute and it took a few more months to get to one minute and twenty seconds and a few more months to get to one minute and fifteen seconds and for the next few weeks I just couldn't get any faster than that,so in April of 2011 I learned the Fridrich method and a week or two later got my first speedcube(Alpha-V).At first I was having a hard time with F2L and was two times slower than I was before for the first few days.But then,with a lot of practice,I soon got under a minute,and a few days later sub-55,a few days after that sub-45,and soon sub-40,sub-35 and after that the speed of me becoming faster just dramatically slowed down,but I eventually got sub-30,then sub-25,etc.So here I am now.I'm finally sub-20 which was my goal since I started cubing.I am very happy with my results now and it's not really my goal to be sub-15.Now,I just do it for fun,not for getting faster,I don't really care about my times anymore.Thank you for reading this and I hope you enjoyed it. 

BTW,if you find a spelling error or just some mistake in this text please tell me so I can fix it.


----------



## HeyCuber (Feb 14, 2012)

Alright. It goes back to 2006 when almost everyone on my class had a cube after some guys learned how to solve it. I also had my old and stiff cube with me, but I wasn't interested in solving it.
Next year (2007) I got a cube for my birthday, what a coincidence. The storebought cube came with an instruction booklet and that's when I decided to learn how to solve it.
One of my classmates still cubed at school and he helped me and gave some tips. He even talked about OLL and PLL and tried to teach me some algorithms, but I wanted to stick to the beginner method I knew.

Next year (2008), after elementary school we ended up going to different schools. That's when I had a 3-year break from cubing. Just before Christmas (2011) I was bored and picked up the cube to see If I could still solve it.
I had got slower but I could still do it. After a few solves I was again familiar with the beginner method. And that's when I finally started using a timer. (www.cubetimer.com)
Very fast I averaged about 1:15 and I wanted to reach sub-1 minute. Eventually my personal record was 45 seconds, but I still averaged something like 1:05. The hunt for a faster technique had started.

I still had my old classmate's notes and I tried to understand them, but they were pretty weird, something close to 2-look OLL and 2-look PLL. I got to talk with my old classmate on Skype and asked him if he still cubed.
He did, but he didn't understand his own notes anymore. He had since learned CFOP so he laughed at my beginner method. That's when I started looking for information about CFOP. I had to stop timing for a while.
After some time I was watching tutorials and trying hard to figure out F2L. I was very slow at my own but eventually I found algorithms for F2L and decided to move on to OLL and PLL. (www.badmephisto.com)

Again, after some time I decided to stop using F2L algorithms and I learned F2L intuitively with a help of some video tutorials. Soon enough I had learned some OLL and PLL algorithms and I could also do F2L without any help.
I tried timing but I was way slower than I was when I used the beginner method, because I was slow with OLL and I needed to look at my PLL notes while timing. It took me some time to learn full PLL.

The story ends here. I have since got a Dayan Zhanchi and a Stackmat timer and at the moment I average ~38 seconds and my personal record is 28.03 seconds. I'm also colour neutral.
So what I'm doing now? I'm on my way to full OLL and I know around 1/3 of the algorithms at the moment. I'm also practicing my F2L look-ahead and cross and I'm interested in learning different sub-steps.
Actually, I just started practicing extended cross.

That's about it. It's a bit long and probably confusing too, since it's morning here and I'll have to hurry to school.
Thanks for reading if you actually did that and sorry for my English.


----------



## bunny (Feb 19, 2012)

I see a lot of people don't know female speedcubers? I'm a girl and I'm not super fast but I'm going to spend a while learning Fridrich to become faster. I started two years ago when my mom bought a bunch of Rubik's cubes for people, and I asked her if I could have one. A guy at my school and I started a club at school. I moved away that summer though, and I was much busier, so I stopped for a year. I rediscovered it last weekend though and I ordered a Dayan Zhanchi online.


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 19, 2012)

bunny said:


> I see a lot of people don't know female speedcubers? I'm a girl and I'm not super fast but I'm going to spend a while learning Fridrich to become faster. I started two years ago when my mom bought a bunch of Rubik's cubes for people, and I asked her if I could have one. A guy at my school and I started a club at school. I moved away that summer though, and I was much busier, so I stopped for a year. I rediscovered it last weekend though and I ordered a Dayan Zhanchi online.


 
There are actually plenty of female speedcubers!


----------



## bunny (Feb 19, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> There are actually plenty of female speedcubers!


 
Oh okay. I saw a lot of people in earlier posts on this thread saying they'd like to see more female speedcubers, that's all. ^^


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 19, 2012)

bunny said:


> Oh okay. I saw a lot of people in earlier posts on this thread saying they'd like to see more female speedcubers, that's all. ^^


 
That is also true. Just letting you know that youre not the only one.


----------



## conn9 (Feb 19, 2012)

As much as you guys will hate me saying this, it all started with Dan Brown, in Summer 2010. I watched the vid, bought a cube, got my friend into it, and we went fromt here. I did the usual: "I'm not improving, I'll try a different method. Wait, now I'm slower. Oh wait, no I'm not. Now I'm improving. Wow, now I'm sub 20." I'm improving at a snail's pace now though.


----------



## bunny (Feb 19, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> That is also true. Just letting you know that youre not the only one.


Don't worry, I know I'm not.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Feb 19, 2012)

I don't really remember exactly, but i did have an edison cube (i think that was what it was)that i got for free when some company was doing a promotion.
(Yeah, i know "EDISON CUBES FOR FREEEE??!!!!?!?!! ELEVEN" this is korea so they are ABUNDANT.)
Fast forward a couple years (2008), i saw a friend at school solve it within a minute (with a rubik's brand, which was apparently "the best" in korea)
I decided to dig my cube out and try to solve it. I did get confused 'cause on one side there were logos of a construction company but i managed with Dan Brown's tutorial.
I was like "와 내가 큐브를 풀었다!!!! 엄마!!! 나 큐브 풀었어!!!!!!" 
TRANSLATION: "OMFG I SOLVED THE CUBE!!! MOM!!! I SOLVED THE CUBE!!!"



Spoiler



and yes i did put vaseline in my cube... because dan brown said so...
also korea wouldn't have silicone spray that i could find anyway



The beginner's method that Korean's use has different LL than the one i learned from dan brown so many kids got confused when i said I DON'T SOLVE IT LIKE THAT!!!

I kept practicing and i got better than the friend who got me into cubing lol


----------



## funymunky (Feb 19, 2012)

I was just browsing on ThinkGeek when I saw a Rubik's cube. I thought, "Hm, I've always wanted to try one." I asked for one for Christmas, and kind of forgot about it what with all of my other presents. Just recently started learning how to do it, and became sort of addicted. I do it at school whenever I have free time.


----------



## applemobile (Feb 19, 2012)

I received a sevier head trauma in a motor boating accident. When I woke up I had the ability to solve the cube intuitiveky. Not quickly, but I could do it. I have moved on from there. Some people say I must have learnt how to do it before the accident and forgotten I had learnt, but no one has ever seen me with a cube and I never owned one. I have visited many doctors and psychiatrists who are interested in what has happened to me, most of their research shows that I am infact a compulsive lier.


----------



## JCVP11 (Feb 19, 2012)

I initially started in June 2010. My dad had got a cheap cube from a store nearby. I had learnt how to solve it from Dan Brown's Tutorial on Youtube. From there on I started to cube more and more and i bought me a 4x4 and 3x3 original and learnt how to lube it.
I now have the Dayan Guhong and Average sub 24 with it, . My goal is to get to sub 14 or 15 and take part in a wca competition for the first time soon


----------



## Iggy (Feb 19, 2012)

I started when my friend taught me how to solve a side about 2 years ago.


----------



## Madde532 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hello! nice to see another girl here on speedsolving, i don't know how many girls there are here, mabye more then i think.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Feb 19, 2012)

I was on youtube watching random videos then saw MMAP's gigaminx solve, watched a couple more cubing videos, got my parents to buy a 3x3, and started solving. 




Madde532 said:


> Hello! nice to see another girl here on speedsolving, i don't know how many girls there are here, mabye more then i think.


 
There are lots of girls (like me) who cube but not as many as boys. I think the speedsolving community is about 8 or 9 % girls? (wild guess based on some threads)


----------



## brandbest1 (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm actually not sure how I started (it seems all fuzzy). In the summer of 2010, I was doing some work, and I was recalling what happened last year in school. Then, I remembered in Art class, someone could solve the cube. Since I had a computer in front of me, I looked up dan brown's tutorial, and i've been cubing ever since.
MeMyselfandPi was my inspiration (the 1x1 tutorial).



applemobile said:


> I received a sevier head trauma in a motor boating accident. When I woke up I had the ability to solve the cube intuitiveky. Not quickly, but I could do it. I have moved on from there. Some people say I must have learnt how to do it before the accident and forgotten I had learnt, but no one has ever seen me with a cube and I never owned one. I have visited many doctors and psychiatrists who are interested in what has happened to me, most of their research shows that I am infact a compulsive lier.


 
You're reminding me of some science show I watched on the science channel, where a guy got a severe head injury, and now he can play the piano.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Feb 21, 2012)

Here's my story. I was in grade 8, and out of nowhere, in the middle of french class, I though "I'm gonna solve a rubik's cube". So I bought one, and solved it. The end.


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Feb 21, 2012)

About a year ago, shortly before my join date, I was having my internship in a bigger city than the one I lived in. During lunch break, I would sometimes take a walk through town and do a little window and or real shopping. One day one of my favourtie stores had a bunch of Rubik's Cubes on display. I thought that it would be fun to learn solving it, and I had about 2 hors of commuting time every day, so it would be perfect. So I bought it and that's how it started.


----------



## nickcolley (Feb 21, 2012)

bunny said:


> Oh okay. I saw a lot of people in earlier posts on this thread saying they'd like to see more female speedcubers, that's all. ^^


 
Those posts were from 2006. So I imagine there weren't.

Edit: Ontopic:

My friend Peter brought his in and solved it using the tutorial that comes with the cube, I went and bought one and that's pretty much it.


----------



## KJ (Feb 21, 2012)

A very long time ago, when I was 6 or something, my mom bought me a Rubik's cube for doing well on a gymnastics meet. I was really depressed before that because I had seen some people at school had one and I _wanted_ one. My birthday passed, and somehow my parents didn't get the hint(or ignored) I really wanted one. So my mom eventually got me one, and then I was frustrated because I couldn't solve it. So I set off for a solution. There was a book that came with the hard to turn cube, but it used some weird notation(which actually wasn't weird, I just couldn't understand it). There _was_ some you tube videos, but like the book, I couldn't understand them. So I cast away my old cube in to the depths of my closet, never to be seen for a year or so. 

Now, when I was visiting my grandparents house, they had a cube as well as a very nice graphical book on how to solve it.(It was called _Solving the Cube_)I learned, and I averaged 5 min. or so. When my times came down to a minute and a half, I learned keyhole F2L. Then I learned F2L, then both 2 look PLL and OLL. That is where I am now, and I am in the process of learning 1 look PLL.

About this thread, I was actually gonna stat a thread about this, but good thing I didn't!


----------



## Sillas (Feb 21, 2012)

A friend or someone of relation showed you
and after.. Surfing the Web and found something about it
But I voted in the first..


----------



## aznanimedude (Feb 23, 2012)

learned to solve it beginner style, then out of curiosity started learning CFOP, rest is history


----------



## E3cubestore (Feb 23, 2012)

I had a vision and in the vision Arnold Schwarzenegger told me to pick up a Rubik's cube. I obeyed and as soon as I touched it my hands magically twisted the cube until it was solved. Ever since that day I have been able to solve a Rubik's cube. Unfortunately, no magic powers of speed were imbued upon me, as the powers Arnold gave me were those of great solving strength and powers of mind. 

Someday a lucky individual will Experience a similar vision in which Usain Bolt will imbue the magic powers of solving speed and all the world records will broken and no hope for any future records will remain. 

Although maybe this already happened....


----------



## JillianFraser (Feb 23, 2012)

My geometry teacher brought them in one day for a sort of free day, I couldn't figure it out. So i bought my own and did some research. I actually skipped beginners method and went right into 2-look which is quite odd, but I'm glad I did =D


----------



## Abhay Singh Tomar (Sep 10, 2016)

This is how I started cubing:-
It was the beginning of 2016 and my final exams were about to end. Our last exam was english.
Just The day before the english exam, my really nice friend came to my house and said "My notes are incomplete can I please copy your's?" After studying for some time, we decided it was enough and we should play for some time. After some time we again got bored and he went to my toy bag to find something anti-boring he found the Rubik's Cube. We both could make 1 Layer we raced and then it was time for him to go back home. Tomorrow night at 11p.m I decided I had to solve that whole thing. My mom didn't let me use the computer at that time of the night, so I learned to solve in next morning by TheSergsB Tutorial. This was how I started cubing.


----------



## Camilo Chapman (Sep 12, 2016)

That moment when your trying to teach someone and you think "How could I possibly have learnt this with just a tutorial?"


----------



## Alea (Sep 12, 2016)

I had enough of not being able to solve any part of any cube, so as I knew my best friend had started speedcubing I asked me to teach me. He gifted me a cube, taught me within a week and somehow I started trying to be faster.


----------

